# Lumps on wooddie



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

I have picked up a baby wood pigeon at my work place. I was able to watch him for a couple of days, as I coudnt catch him the first time.

He can fly but he's unable to walk. He survives by eating these little yellow fruits as for water I dont how he gets it, probably from his parents.

I have brought him home and examined closely. One foot is ok, the other is useless, he has a big lump next to the joint. Also there is a lump on the crop, it's external and attached to the skin, it gives the impression you can remove it easily. Finally there is another round lump on the side of the beak, I almost thought it was a tick. 

His overall condition is good, I brought home a small branch with those yellow fruits, he ate a lot of them by himself. In my experience this is a very good sign.

So has anyone ever seen similar lumps? Also can anyone confirm these fruits are good for wood pigeons, I doubt they're not, but just to be sure.

I will probably take him to the vet, I think I know what he will recommend, leg amputation and antibiotics. But before that, I would like to hear some opinions from the forum.

Thank you


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*pictures*

pictures here http://picasaweb.google.com/overmarco/Woodies


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The black stuff looks kinda' rough... worst case it could be some kind of cancer, but that would take some testing. I'd certainly give him some time. Can you take a few pictures of the leg with him standing so that we can get a better idea of the effects?

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I suspect the black lumps are blood warts, also called temporary tumors. They are caused by mosquitoes and do eventually just fall off. They are filled with blood and if bumped will bleed. The bleed in itself can be fatal. I would keep the bird contained and offer supportive care. It can take a few weeks to resolve.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,
I've not come across a Woodie with anything like that before.
Can you let us know how thing go as I'd be very interested.

Good luck

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Ive never seen anything like this before either. Do let us know how the Woodie gets on. Thanks


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*Update*

Unfortunately, the only bird vet I know is on vacation, he will be back in 2-3 weeks.

I have immobilized the leg with a small piece of foam and some bandage wrap. He can walk a little easier now.

The lump on the leg is a little higher than the joint, under the skin. First I thought the leg broke and than it got infected. But the lump is really hard, maybe a bone tumor? Im putting some antibiotic balm on it, who knows maybe it helps.

Anyway, I think it could be operated. If anyone knows a bird vet in London, please let me know. I dont think the bird is in a life threating situation, but the sooner I get it to a vet, the better.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Overmarco,

remind me where you are in London. I know of an avian vet in south London but it maybe the one you use.
Jayne (Pigeon Queen) uses this one regularly. I'll get her to PM you with his location.

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello here is contact phone number for very good avian vet in South West London SW20

Mr Retief Ehlers. Phone 0208 946 2105 

9am-7pm Mon -Friday

9am-6pm Saturday

11am-4pm Sunday


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*no luck*

Bird died today after taking it to the vet.

Retief is on vacation so I went to Midland Veterinary Surgery, avian vet Stenson.
He believed the lumps were pox and he said there is no treatment. He found a yellow lesion in the pigeons mouth, he suspected could be canker, he didnt know the dosage for Spartrix. As for the leg, he couldnt say, he said something though, pigeon was too young for having a tumor.
He kept babbling about "welfare of the bird", putting it to sleep etc.

Pigeon died within 30 mins aftear leaving the vet. While at the vet, I havent left the room nor turned my back for more than 1 second, so I think the bird died on his own.

The lumps on the beak and on the crop had no blood in them, but some yellow solid substance.

One thing I would like to learn from this is - are those fruits in the picture poisonous or not.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for posting the update although I'm really sorry the bird died.

WHen you said the lumps had a hard yellow substance inside I can remember a Woodie I had that now lives with Cynthia. He had an injury to his wing that wouldn't heal properly. It ended up infected and these large hard yellow lumps developed. After a good while they eventually came away on their own accord. I think it's Pidgey who said that the bird's puss from infections is a solid mass as opposed to human's being soft.
I wonder if that was the result of an old injury on your bird.

Poor thing had a lot going on and it seems right it passed after it had seen the vet and at home with you as if it knew it was what it wanted. I think if the vet had PTS then you'd always wonder 'what if'?

AS far as those berries go, they look like Cotoneaster. If so I wouldn't say poisonous as they are a shrub a lot of folks have in their gardens.
I'll have a google and see if it says any more but I think they'd be fine.

Sorry the bird has passed but as always, thanks for all you did for it

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have had two woodpigeons in with avian pox over the years and both died. It does appear that although other pigeons may recover after a few weeks, it is fatal to woodies


----------

